# my staffys



## staffy-steve (Nov 12, 2007)

Xena is 5 year old now









billie is 2 year old









and sam is 2 year old


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful dogs. I love Sam in particular.


----------



## TexasGirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful, I love brindles..


----------



## staffy-steve (Nov 12, 2007)

they all my lil babys. i love brindles too


----------

